# Is my white Molly fish pregnant of just fat?(picture)



## sarahmarie1011 (Jun 4, 2011)

please help?

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t213/korky1011/fish.jpg


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

She looks pregnant.. If livebearers (mollies/platys/guppys) look more round than usual it usually mean they are pregnant!


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

If its a common female livebearer its 99% likely to be pregnant at any given time lol.


----------

